# Voyeur Mech



## Asif (12/6/18)

Im not sure if this is the correct place to post this... but has anyone gotten their hands on one of these?? Whats your thoughts?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/6/18)

There isn't one in the country to my knowledge... but I should be getting one after chatting to Victor at Stuttgart... all I know is they are highly rated in the HE game!


----------



## Cobrali (12/6/18)

Asif said:


> Im not sure if this is the correct place to post this... but has anyone gotten their hands on one of these?? Whats your thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 135144



No one in South Africa has one yet. And my one should only be ready at the end of the month. So there will be a post up on how it performs but so far internationally the guys are loving it. Also it's not a mech, it has a bomber pro mosfet chip inside it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Asif (12/6/18)

Cobrali said:


> No one in South Africa has one yet. And my one should only be ready at the end of the month. So there will be a post up on how it performs but so far internationally the guys are loving it. Also it's not a mech, it has a bomber pro mosfet chip inside it.




Ok kewl. Thanx @Rob Fisher and @Cobrali. 
The reason i asked is because i have seen the guys online raving about it. @Cobrali How did you get yours? Via a randomiser? 
The problem with vaping is you want everything you see, but your poor wallet cant keep up LOL


----------



## Cobrali (12/6/18)

Asif said:


> Ok kewl. Thanx @Rob Fisher and @Cobrali.
> The reason i asked is because i have seen the guys online raving about it. @Cobrali How did you get yours? Via a randomiser?
> The problem with vaping is you want everything you see, but your poor wallet cant keep up LOL


There are two ways of getting the Voyeur:
1. Via randomiser and,
2. Via nomination by the admins and a vote. If all the admins vote in favour then you will be contacted by Victor to ask if you would be interested in buying the mod.

But there is also one other unspoken clause to owning a Voyeur. A Voyeur is a sign of friendship and if it is found that you sold your voyeur..you will notice that you have been kicked out of all HE groups and you won't be able to join any HE groups in future.

All the previous owners of Voyeurs that have sold their voyeurs on auction sites have been removed from all HE groups by each group's admins. So you have to really decide whether the Voyeur is for you as the consequences are quite big..

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## 87hunter (12/6/18)

Cobrali said:


> There are two ways of getting the Voyeur:
> 1. Via randomiser and,
> 2. Via nomination by the admins and a vote. If all the admins vote in favour then you will be contacted by Victor to ask if you would be interested in buying the mod.
> 
> ...


What do these go for and how does one get onto HE groups?


----------



## Cobrali (13/6/18)

87hunter said:


> What do these go for and how does one get onto HE groups?



The price of the Voyeur is MYR1600 + Paypal fees + Shipping.

Search for Vulcan Designs Signature Mods and apply to enter. Other great groups to join would be Vape Escape as they sometimes share groups that you can enter and WVS World Vape Suite as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Asif (13/6/18)

Cobrali said:


> The price of the Voyeur is MYR1600 + Paypal fees + Shipping.
> 
> Search for Vulcan Designs Signature Mods and apply to enter. Other great groups to join would be Vape Escape as they sometimes share groups that you can enter and WVS World Vape Suite as well.



That's not a bad price. Also I am in that group how do you apply. Is there a pinned post.
This might sound like a dumb question but there was a post that said . There will be a F5 on Friday. .. What does that mean?


----------



## Cobrali (13/6/18)

Asif said:


> That's not a bad price. Also I am in that group how do you apply. Is there a pinned post.
> This might sound like a dumb question but there was a post that said . There will be a F5 on Friday. .. What does that mean?


There is no applying, if you are in the group there are only two ways of getting it. F5 is the shortcut for refresh page, meaning there will be quickstrikes on friday for the Voyeur.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Asif (13/6/18)

Thank you again @Cobrali. I really appreciate the help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Asif (19/6/18)

Some advice please..... Should I purchase a Voyeur from #MMM. CURRENTLY SITTING AT $700 For voyeur with treasurey cover.


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/6/18)

Asif said:


> Some advice please..... Should I purchase a Voyeur from #MMM. CURRENTLY SITTING AT $700 For voyeur with treasurey cover.



That price won't last! If it does then that's way below what the flip for normally.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (19/6/18)

Asif said:


> Some advice please..... Should I purchase a Voyeur from #MMM. CURRENTLY SITTING AT $700 For voyeur with treasurey cover.


For what it is, $70.00 would be more than I would be prepared to pay. Then again, tastes differ.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/6/18)

$725 with an hour and a half to go... I would have expected it to go for more... not sure if I would buy a mech for over R10,000... but I know they are like hen's teeth.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Asif (19/6/18)

T


Rob Fisher said:


> That price won't last! If it does then that's way below what the flip for normally.



They probably also have a reserve. I know it won't stay that low. I'm willing to go up. Jus wanna know if I should buy it or is it not worth buying it here.


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/6/18)

Asif said:


> T
> 
> 
> They probably also have a reserve. I know it won't stay that low. I'm willing to go up. Jus wanna know if I should buy it or is it not worth buying it here.



The problem with buying hard to get things like that on MMM is you always end up paying flipper prices... and I just can't get to pay a premium like that!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cobrali (19/6/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> The problem with buying hard to get things like that on MMM is you always end up paying flipper prices... and I just can't get to pay a premium like that!


Agree with Rob..these voyeurs are signs of friendship and flipping or selling them is a no no.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. B (19/6/18)

For the benefit of the uninitiated: what's MMM?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Asif (19/6/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> $725 with an hour and a half to go... I would have expected it to go for more... not sure if I would buy a mech for over R10,000... but I know they are like hen's teeth.



There's def something telling me no. That's why I'm here asking for advice. But like a vaper, I want what's hot

Thanx guys much appreciated 
@Rob Fisher


----------



## Asif (19/6/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> The problem with buying hard to get things like that on MMM is you always end up paying flipper prices... and I just can't get to pay a premium like that!



True. Did u see what the amor mechs are going for on #MMM. Last night they went for $2300 and $1850 if I'm not mistaken and there's one sitting at $950 currently. A plain first edition Armor mech.


----------



## Asif (19/6/18)

Mr. B said:


> For the benefit of the uninitiated: what's MMM?



It's #MIKEYS MOD MART ON FACEBOOK. It's a flippers page where he auctions vape gear to the highest bidder. Prices excluding shipping, PayPal and obviously customs.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Cobrali (19/6/18)

Mr. B said:


> For the benefit of the uninitiated: what's MMM?


A facebook group for auctions of HE vape gear

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Halfdaft (19/6/18)

Mr. B said:


> For the benefit of the uninitiated: what's MMM?



Mikeys Mod Mart.. an auction page for SUPER high end gear.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mr. B (19/6/18)

Asif said:


> It's #MIKEYS MOD MART ON FACEBOOK. It's a flippers page where he auctions vape gear to the highest bidder. Prices excluding shipping, PayPal and obviously customs.


Now I know, thanks. 

I'm not on FB so I am out of the loop with such things.

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------

